# South Llano River



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Some beautiful fish bit the fly on the South Llano River this past weekend.

Sadly, my hopes of winning the Texas River Bum tournament vanished as a hefty catfish disappeared from sight, after spitting the hook. It would have been a fourth qualifying fish, enough to clench the title, in a hotly contested fly fishing competition. Still, it was a lot of fun for all.

It is worth the drive just to paddle and fish the fabled waters of this pristine paradise. There is ample access at the bridges up river from Junction. All in all, a trip to remember.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## AnthonyTRB (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey Mike,
It definitely was a good weekend! ACK posted a TRB write up on the event yesterday. I didn't have much luck after I saw you on your way out of town. Few small stuff but nothing for points. The good thing now is- you don't have to fish for points for a while and can just fish to fish!


----------

